# Brokers for trading commodities in micro amounts



## tom82 (10 April 2014)

Can anyone recommend any brokers where it is possible to trade commodities in micro amounts or brokers that have un restricted units (like oanda, cmc markets)?

Thank you


----------



## CanOz (10 April 2014)

I trade EOD futures (US Power Setups from Nick Radge) and use the emini contracts like this corn trade....been nearly shaken out by one tick twice already...

I prefer to trade the mini's rather than a CFD though, so that rules out allot of softs and restricts me to grains, metals and energies...


----------

